
These Hand-Drawn Maps Helped Create ‘Choose Your Own Adventure’ Books - bryanrasmussen
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/choose-your-own-adventure-cyoa-books-hand-drawn-maps
======
gus_massa
This is a totally different article that the one submitted in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14558106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14558106)

